# Onboard-Grafik aktivieren neben GTX 1060?



## Waaagh! (26. Februar 2017)

Hallo liebe Leute 
Ich habe ein spezielles Problem...

Ich habe dein PC meiner Freundin hier stehen, welcher ein  "Komplettkauf" von Acer mal war. Dort bauten wir ihr nun eine GTX 1060 und entfernten die lahme GTX 960. Soweit ist alles gut und funktioniert auch hervorragend.

Jetzt kommt Madam auf die Idee:
Ich hätte ja gerne einen zweiten Monitor. Also wühle ich meinen alten 17 Zöller aus dem Keller und klemme den an den VGA Anschluss ihres Mainboards. Aber er bleibt duster, keine Reaktion. 
Also ab ins BIOS. Keine Option zum de bzw aktivieren der Grafikkarte oder des Chips gefunden. Wieder den PC runter fahren, Grafikkarte wieder raus und nur den VGA Monitor an dem Mainboard dran lassen und hoch fahren.
TADA! Er bekommt Bild und wird erkannt. Jetzt den PC wieder runter fahren, GTX 1060 wieder rein und wieder hoch fahren. Joa, die 1060 gibt wieder Bild auf ihrem per HDMI an der Grafikkarte angeschlossenen PC, aber der Monitor am VGA Anschluss des Mainboards bleibt duster. 

Nachdem ich  dann mal das System per SiSoftware  ausgelesen habe, wird mir angezeigt:Onboard Geräte (Grafikkarte abgeschaltet)

Wie bekomme ich die gute denn jetzt dazu überredet, wenn schon nicht per BIOS, sich zu aktivieren und neben ihrer GTX 1060 zu laufen?
Hier dazu ein mal die Berichte über das System:

SiSoftware Sandra


Nr
Hostname : SteffiDesktop
Arbeitsgruppe : WORKGROUP


System
Modell : Acer Predator G3-605 Acer Desktop
Serialnummer : DTSQYEG3195***********
Gehäuse : Acer Desktop
Mainboard : Acer Predator G3-605
Serialnummer : DBSPX110014***********
System BIOS : AMI (OEM) P11-C1 09/12/2014
Intel vPro : 9.00.31.1487
Gesamtspeicher : 16GB DIMM DDR3


Prozessor(en)
Prozessor : Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-4590 CPU @ 3.30GHz (4C 3.49GHz/3.7GHz, 3.6GHz IMC, 4x 256kB L2, 6MB L3)
Sockel/Slot : FC LGA1150


Chipsatz
Speichercontroller : Acer Core (Haswell) DRAM Controller 100MHz, 2x 8GB DIMM DDR3 1.33GHz 128-bit


Speichermodul(e)
Speichermodul : Corsair CML8GX3M2A1600C9 4GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 (9-9-9-25 4-33-10-5)
Speichermodul : Hynix (Hyundai) HMT451U6BFR8A-PB 4GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 (11-11-11-29 5-40-13-6)
Speichermodul : Corsair CML8GX3M2A1600C9 4GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 (9-9-9-25 4-33-10-5)
Speichermodul : Hynix (Hyundai) HMT451U6BFR8A-PB 4GB DIMM DDR3 PC3-12800U DDR3-1600 (11-11-11-29 5-40-13-6)


Grafiksystem
Monitor : Samsung S22E390
      (1920x1080, 21.5")
Grafikkarte : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB (10CU 1280SP SM5.2 1.5GHz/1.91GHz, 1.5MB L2, 2.9GB 7.6GHz/8GHz 192-bit, PCIe 3.00 x16)


Grafikprozessor
CUDA GP-Prozessor : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB (1280SP 10C 1.5GHz/1.91GHz, 1.5MB L2, 6GB 7.6GHz/8GHz 192-bit)
OpenCL GP-Prozessor : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB (10SP 10C 1.5GHz/1.91GHz, 160kB L2, 6GB 7.6GHz/8GHz 192-bit)
Compute Shader Prozessor : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1060 6GB (1280SP 10C 1.5GHz/1.91GHz, 1.5MB L2, 6GB 7.6GHz/8GHz 192-bit)
OpenGL Prozessor : GeForce GTX 1060 6GB/PCIe/SSE2 (6GB)


Physische Speichergeräte
KINGSTON RBU-SMS100S360GD (60GB, SATA600, 1", SSD) : 56GB (C
WDC WD10EZEX-21M2NA0 (1TB, SATA600, 3.5", 7200rpm) : 932GB (E
MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ8E0 (SATA150, DVD+-RW, CD-RW) : k.A. (F


Logischer Speichergeräte
Acer (C : 55GB (NTFS, 4kB) @ KINGSTON RBU-SMS100S360GD (60GB, SATA600, 1", SSD)
DATA (E : 913GB (NTFS, 4kB) @ WDC WD10EZEX-21M2NA0 (1TB, SATA600, 3.5", 7200rpm)
Recovery : 600MB (NTFS, 4kB) @ KINGSTON RBU-SMS100S360GD (60GB, SATA600, 1", SSD)
Festplatte : 449MB (NTFS, 4kB) @ KINGSTON RBU-SMS100S360GD (60GB, SATA600, 1", SSD)
Push Button Reset : 19GB (NTFS, 4kB) @ WDC WD10EZEX-21M2NA0 (1TB, SATA600, 3.5", 7200rpm)
CD-ROM/DVD (F : k.A. @ MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ8E0 (SATA150, DVD+-RW, CD-RW)


Peripherie
LPC Hub Controller 1 : Acer Lynx Point LPC Controller
Audio Gerät : Acer Lynx Point HD Audio Controller
Audio Codec : Realtek Semi Realtek 662 High Definition Audio
Audio Gerät : nVidia High Definition Audio-Controller
Audio Codec : nVidia nForce MCP2S PCI System Management
Laufwerkscontroller : Acer Lynx Point 6-Port SATA AHCI Controller
USB Controller 1 : Acer Lynx Point USB xHCI Host Controller
USB Controller 2 : Acer Lynx Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2
USB Controller 3 : Acer Lynx Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1
System SMBus Controller 1 : Intel ICH SMBus


Drucker- und Faxgeräte
Drucker : Microsoft XPS Document Writer v4 (600x600, Farbwiedergabe)
Drucker : Microsoft Print To PDF (600x600, Farbwiedergabe)
Fax : Microsoft Shared Fax Driver (200x200)


Netzwerkdienste
Netzwerkadapter : Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I217-V (Ethernet, 1Gbps)
Netzwerkadapter : Bluetooth PAN HelpText (Ethernet)
Drahtlosadapter : Realtek 8821AE Wireless LAN 802.11ac PCI-E NIC #2


Betriebssystem
Windowssystem : Microsoft Windows 10 Privat 10.00.14393
Kompatibel mit Plattform : x64


SiSoftware Sandra


System
Hersteller : Acer
Modell : Predator G3-605
Familie : Acer Desktop
Serialnummer : DTSQYEG3195***********
Nr : 128ACBD8-152057F4******************


Gehäuse
Hersteller : Acer
Typ : Desktop
Abschließbar : Nein
Stromversorgungskabel : 1
Boot-up Status : Sicher
Stromversorgungsstatus : Sicher
Wärmestatus : Sicher
Sicherheitsstatus : Externe Schnittstelle ausgesperrt


Mainboard
Hersteller : Acer
MP Unterstützung : Nein
Modell : Predator G3-605
Typ : Mainboard
Serialnummer : DBSPX110014***********


Mainboardeigenschaften
herausnehmbar : Nein
austauschbar : Ja
Hot Swap : Nein


Onboard Geräte
Onboard IGD : Grafikkarte (abgeschaltet)
Onboard LAN : Ethernetadapter (Eingeschaltet)
Onboard AUDIO : Soundkarte (Eingeschaltet)
Onboard SATA : SATA (Eingeschaltet)


Chipsatz
Modell : Acer Core (Haswell) DRAM Controller
OEM Gerätename : Intel Core (Haswell) DRAM Controller
Revision : A7
Bus : Intel CSI (Quick Path)
Front Side Bus Geschwindigkeit : 100MHz
Breite : 20-bit / 20-bit
SLI-Technologie : Ja
Crossfire-Technologie : Ja
Maximale Busbandbreite : 400MB/s
Maximaler Strom : 3.900W


Funktionen
VT-d - Virtualisierungstechnologie : Ja


Chipsatz 1 Hub Schnittstelle
Typ : DMI
Version : 1.00
Anzahl von Anschlüssen : 4
Ein/Aus-Breite : 4-bit / 4-bit
Duplexdrucken : Ja
Multiplikator : 6x
Geschwindigkeit : 200MHz


Logische/Chipsatz Speicherbänke
Bank 0 : 4GB DIMM DDR3 9-9-9-24 4-33-10-7 2T
Bank 1 : 4GB DIMM DDR3 9-9-9-24 4-33-10-7 2T
Bank 2 : 4GB DIMM DDR3 9-9-9-24 4-33-10-7 2T
Bank 3 : 4GB DIMM DDR3 9-9-9-24 4-33-10-7 2T
Maximaler Speicher : 32GB
Unterstützte Speichertypen : DIMM DDR3
Kanäle : 2
Breite : 128-bit
Bankverschachtelung : 4-Weg
Speicherbusgeschwindigkeit : 2x 667MHz (1.33GHz)
Multiplikator : 20/3x
Im Prozessor integriert : Ja
Maximale Speicherbusbandbreite : 20.84GB/s


APIC 1
Version : 2.00
Multiplikator : 1/2x
Maximale Interrupts : 24
IRQ Handler verwendet : Ja
Erweiterte Unterstützung : Ja


Speichermodul
Hersteller : Corsair
Modell : CML8GX3M2A1600C9
Typ : 4GB DIMM DDR3
Technologie : 8x(4096Mx8)
Geschwindigkeit : PC3-12800U DDR3-1600
Monitor Standard Timings : 9-9-9-25 4-33-10-5
Schnittstelle : 1.01
Herstellungsdatum : Sonntag, 8. Juli 2012
Spannung Speicher : 1.500V
Temperatursensor(en) : Nein
Setze Takt @ 686MHz : 9-9-9-25 4-33-10-5
Setze Takt @ 533MHz : 7-7-7-19 3-26-8-4
Setze Takt @ 457MHz : 6-6-6-16 3-22-7-3
Erweiterte Leistungsprofile : Ja
Profil @ 800MHz: Optimal : 9-9-9-24 6-41-12-6 2T 1.50V


Speichermodul
Hersteller : Hynix (Hyundai)
Modell : HMT451U6BFR8A-PB
Serialnummer : 2A14****
Typ : 4GB DIMM DDR3
Technologie : 8x(4096Mx8)
Geschwindigkeit : PC3-12800U DDR3-1600
Monitor Standard Timings : 11-11-11-29 5-40-13-6
Schnittstelle : 1.03
Version : 30.4E
Herstellungsdatum : Freitag, 1. Januar 2021
Spannung Speicher : 1.350V
Temperatursensor(en) : Nein
Setze Takt @ 838MHz : 11-11-11-29 5-40-13-6
Setze Takt @ 762MHz : 10-10-10-27 5-37-11-6
Setze Takt @ 686MHz : 9-9-9-24 4-33-10-5
Setze Takt @ 610MHz : 8-8-8-21 4-29-9-5
Setze Takt @ 533MHz : 7-7-7-19 3-26-8-4
Setze Takt @ 457MHz : 6-6-6-16 3-22-7-3


Speichermodul
Hersteller : Corsair
Modell : CML8GX3M2A1600C9
Typ : 4GB DIMM DDR3
Technologie : 8x(4096Mx8)
Geschwindigkeit : PC3-12800U DDR3-1600
Monitor Standard Timings : 9-9-9-25 4-33-10-5
Schnittstelle : 1.01
Herstellungsdatum : Sonntag, 8. Juli 2012
Spannung Speicher : 1.500V
Temperatursensor(en) : Nein
Setze Takt @ 686MHz : 9-9-9-25 4-33-10-5
Setze Takt @ 533MHz : 7-7-7-19 3-26-8-4
Setze Takt @ 457MHz : 6-6-6-16 3-22-7-3
Erweiterte Leistungsprofile : Ja
Profil @ 800MHz: Optimal : 9-9-9-24 6-41-12-6 2T 1.50V


Speichermodul
Hersteller : Hynix (Hyundai)
Modell : HMT451U6BFR8A-PB
Serialnummer : 2A44****
Typ : 4GB DIMM DDR3
Technologie : 8x(4096Mx8)
Geschwindigkeit : PC3-12800U DDR3-1600
Monitor Standard Timings : 11-11-11-29 5-40-13-6
Schnittstelle : 1.03
Version : 30.4E
Herstellungsdatum : Freitag, 1. Januar 2021
Spannung Speicher : 1.350V
Temperatursensor(en) : Nein
Setze Takt @ 838MHz : 11-11-11-29 5-40-13-6
Setze Takt @ 762MHz : 10-10-10-27 5-37-11-6
Setze Takt @ 686MHz : 9-9-9-24 4-33-10-5
Setze Takt @ 610MHz : 8-8-8-21 4-29-9-5
Setze Takt @ 533MHz : 7-7-7-19 3-26-8-4
Setze Takt @ 457MHz : 6-6-6-16 3-22-7-3


Umgebungsmonitor
Modell : Intel Core CPU [P1, C4, T7]
Version : 60.03
Mainboardspezifische Unterstützung : Nein


Umgebungsmonitor
Modell : Intel HSW IMC
Version : 0.06
Mainboardspezifische Unterstützung : Nein


Umgebungsmonitor
Modell : Intel ICH85 HWM
Version : 0.05
Mainboardspezifische Unterstützung : Nein


Temperatursensor(en)
Temperatur Prozessor : 50.00°C
Temperatur 2 ICH/PCH/Zusatzsensor : 41.00°C


Spannungssensor(en)
Spannung Prozessor : 1.076V


Systembus(se) auf Hub 1
Version : 2.30
Systembus 0 : PCI
Systembus 1 : PCIe 3.00 x16 2.5Gbps
Systembus 2 : PCIe 2.00 x1 2.5Gbps
Systembus 3 : PCIe 2.00 x1 2.5Gbps


LPC Hub Controller 1
Modell : Acer Lynx Point LPC Controller
OEM Gerätename : Intel Lynx Point LPC Controller
Revision : A6
ACPI Powermanagement unterstützt : Ja, Eingeschaltet
Erweiterter TCO Modus Unterstützt : Ja, abgeschaltet
Zufallszahlengenerator unterstützt : Nein
Unterstützt Hochpräzisionstimer : Ja, Eingeschaltet
Anzahl Hochpräzisionstimer : 8
Systemtakt : 14.32MHz
Delayed Transaction aktiviert : Ja


Laufwerkscontroller
Modell : Acer Lynx Point 6-Port SATA AHCI Controller
OEM Gerätename : Intel Lynx Point 6-Port SATA AHCI Controller
Schnittstelle : SATA
Revision : A6
Spezifikation : 1.10
Schnellster SATA Modus : G3 / SATA600
Kanäle : 3
Kanäle in Verwendung : 3, 100%
Anschluss : G3 / SATA600
Anschluss : G3 / SATA600
Anschluss : G1 / SATA150


Audio Gerät
Modell : Acer Lynx Point HD Audio Controller
OEM Gerätename : Intel Lynx Point HD Audio Controller
Revision : A6
Typ : HD (High-Definition) Audio
Version : 1.00
Anzahl Eingang / Ausgang / Bidirektionale Streams : 4 / 4 / 0
Anzahl SDO-Streams : 1


Audio Codec
Modell : Realtek Semi Realtek 662 High Definition Audio
Revision : A1
Version : 1.00
Audio-Kanäle : 8


Audio Gerät
Modell : nVidia High Definition Audio-Controller
OEM Gerätename : nVidia High Definition Audio-Controller
Revision : K2
Typ : HD (High-Definition) Audio
Version : 1.00
Anzahl Eingang / Ausgang / Bidirektionale Streams : 4 / 4 / 0
Anzahl SDO-Streams : 1


Audio Codec
Modell : nVidia nForce MCP2S PCI System Management
Revision : A1
Version : 1.00


USB Controller 1
Modell : Acer Lynx Point USB xHCI Host Controller
OEM Gerätename : Intel Lynx Point USB xHCI Host Controller
Revision : A6
Version : 3.00
Spezifikation : 1.00
Schnittstelle : XHCI
Kanäle : 21
Companion Controller : 32
Unterstützte Geschwindigkeit(en) : Voll (12Mbps) Hoch (480Mbps) Super (4.8Gbps) 
Legacy-Emulation eingeschaltet : Nein


USB Controller 2
Modell : Acer Lynx Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2
OEM Gerätename : Intel Lynx Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #2
Revision : A6
Version : 2.00
Spezifikation : 0.20
Schnittstelle : EHCI
Kanäle : 2
Unterstützte Geschwindigkeit(en) : Niedrig (1.5Mbps) Voll (12Mbps) Hoch (480Mbps) 
Adressierung unterstützt : 64-bit
Legacy-Emulation eingeschaltet : Nein


USB Controller 3
Modell : Acer Lynx Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1
OEM Gerätename : Intel Lynx Point USB Enhanced Host Controller #1
Revision : A6
Version : 2.00
Spezifikation : 0.20
Schnittstelle : EHCI
Kanäle : 2
Unterstützte Geschwindigkeit(en) : Niedrig (1.5Mbps) Voll (12Mbps) Hoch (480Mbps) 
Adressierung unterstützt : 64-bit
Legacy-Emulation eingeschaltet : Nein


System SMBus Controller 1
Modell : Intel ICH SMBus
Version : 0.05
Spezifikation : 2.00
Erweiterter TCO Modus Unterstützt : Ja, abgeschaltet
Slave Gerät aktiviert : Ja
PEC Unterstützung : Ja
Geschwindigkeit : 100kHz


Erweiterungssteckplätz(e)
PCIE16X1 : Unbekannt x16 +3,3V Geteilt PME Voll benutzt
PCIE1X1 (1h) : PCIe x1 +3,3V Geteilt PME Halb verfügbar
PCIE1X2 (2h) : PCIe x1 +3,3V Geteilt PME Halb verfügbar
PCIE1 (3h) : PCIe x1 +3,3V Geteilt PME Halb benutzt


Anschlüsse
J1A1 - PS2Mouse : Maus / PS/2
J1A1 - Keyboard : Tastatur / PS/2
J2A2B - Video : Grafik / DB-15 pin weiblich
J2A2B - HDMI Port : Grafik / DB-15 pin weiblich
J2A2B - DP Port : Grafik / DB-15 pin weiblich
J3A1 - USB0 : USB / USB
J3A1 - USB1 : USB / USB
J3A1 - USB2 : USB / USB
J3A1 - USB3 : USB / USB
J3A1 - USB4 : USB / USB
J3A1 - USB5 : USB / USB
J3A1 - USB6 : USB / USB
J3A1 - USB7 : USB / USB
J3A1 - USB8 : USB / USB
J3A1 - USB9 : USB / USB
J5A1 - LAN : Netzwerk / RJ-45
J1G6 - AC JACK : Audio / Mini-jack


Leistungstipps
Warnung 2513 : TPM wurde nicht erkannt. Einige Sicherheitseinstellungen sind nicht verfügbar.
Tipp 2 : Drücken Sie die Eingabetaste oder doppelklicken Sie auf einen Tipp, um mehr Informationen zu erfahren.


----------



## sinchilla (26. Februar 2017)

ich bin der meinung das du per bios bloß das eine oder andere laufen lassen kannst


----------



## Trefoil80 (26. Februar 2017)

Der zweite Monitor muss an die Grafikkarte, zur Not mit Adapter.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Februar 2017)

sinchilla schrieb:


> ich bin der meinung das du per bios bloß das eine oder andere laufen lassen kannst





Trefoil80 schrieb:


> Der zweite Monitor muss an die Grafikkarte, zur Not mit Adapter.



Korrekt! 

@TE Du musst beide Bildschime an die Grafikkarte anschliessen und dann im Treiber einstellen das du den zweiten Monitor gespiegelt oder erweitert haben willst.
Kurze Erklärung: Gespiegelt bedeutet das auf beiden Monitoren das selbe läuft und Erweitert das du beide Bildschirme als einen grossen nutzt. Das Bild wird dabei geteilt und ich empfehle beide Bildschirme nebeneinander zu stellen.

P.S: So lange texte bitte in den Spoler packen, sonst wird es mühsam zum lesen  (Beim schreiben mit [ SPOILER] beginnen und mit [/ SPOILER] ohne die Abstände beenden.


----------



## Schwarzseher (26. Februar 2017)

Das Bios des Mainboards muss diese Funktion auch unterstützen.
Multimonitor-Betrieb | c't Magazin

ansonsten kannst du eben nur die "eine"dedizierte Grafikkarte verwenden und das Bild spiegeln auf den anderen Moni.


----------



## Chimera (27. Februar 2017)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Das Bios des Mainboards muss diese Funktion auch unterstützen.
> Multimonitor-Betrieb | c't Magazin
> 
> ansonsten kannst du eben nur die "eine"dedizierte Grafikkarte verwenden und das Bild spiegeln auf den anderen Moni.




Nein, muss es eben nicht und zwar aus nem simplen Grund: bei OEM Brettern werden sehr gerne und oft Features begrenzt oder gleich ganz eingespart. Grund ist ganz einfach: der 08/15-Käufer von OEM PCs setzt kaum bis gar nie nen Fuss ins BIOS, ergo macht es gar keinen Sinn, dieses mit Features vollzustopfen und so sind OEM BIOSe meist nur rudimentär aufgebaut


----------



## iGameKudan (27. Februar 2017)

Vermutlich wird die "iGP Multi-Monitor"-Funktion von Acer deaktiviert worden sein - und wegen dem kastrierten OEM-UEFI wirst du diese Funktion auch nicht aktiviert bekommen. 
Eventuell hilft ja ein UEFI-Update... 
Product support

Oder man fragt mal nett beim Acer-Support nach - Fragen kostet ja nix. 
Ansonsten hast du keine Chance, die iGP als GPU für den zweiten Monitor zu nutzen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (27. Februar 2017)

@Chimera
Äh hatte ich das nicht so geschrieben o. auch so gemeint?
Zumindest sollte es so rüberkommen das er das nur nutzen kann wenn das Bios dieses Feature unterstützt.


----------



## Chimera (27. Februar 2017)

Schwarzseher schrieb:


> @Chimera
> Äh hatte ich das nicht so geschrieben o. auch so gemeint?
> Zumindest sollte es so rüberkommen das er das nur nutzen kann wenn das Bios dieses Feature unterstützt.



Sorry, dann hab ich es falsch verstanden  Naja, jedenfalls  weiss jetzt auch jeder vor dem Kauf, dass man bei den OEM PCs leider oft mit den Einschränkungen leben muss. Selbst wenn der Hersteller mit OC CPUs wirbt, heisst dies leider nicht, dass man sie auch gross ausreizen kann. War beim Acer Predator mit i7-875K vom Kumpel auch so: Multi liess sich nur absenken, aber nicht erhöhen und selbst mit dem Intel XTU konnt man praktisch nix machen. Im Endeffekt musst er gar das Mobo tauschen, da es ihn mächtig ankackte, so eingeschränkt zu sein (den PC hatte er eben geschenkt bekommen, nen Acer hät er wie ich niemals im Leben gekauft -> nur schon die zweimalige Rückrufaktion der Predator wegen Brandgefahr...  ).
Übrigens, es ist kein Muss, dass OEMs auf solche Mobos setzen. Bei meinem damaligen HP Pavilion mit AMD Sempron kam ein stinknormales Asus M2N-MX SE Plus zum Einsatz. Ok, dieses hat eh kaum Features im BIOS, da musst man auch nix beschneiden, dennoch fand ich dies damals recht interessant, da normal eher Mobos von Pegatron o.a. Herstellern drin sind (wobei Pegatron ja auch iwie mit Asus zusammenhängt oder -hing).


----------



## Waaagh! (27. Februar 2017)

Okay...vielen vielen Dank 
Nu war ich ja heute Fuchs, dachte ich zumindest...Renne also in den nächsten Laden und lege 8 €  für einen DVI-D Adapter auf VGA hin. Alles fein, Monitor angeschlossen und mit der Kombination Windows-Taste + P  auf erweitern/duplizieren gestellt. Dann mit Rechtsklick im Desktop mal geschaut, jap Monitor ist erkannt. Aber es kommt kein Signal an.

Nun habe ich etwas gewühlt und heraus gefunden, dass DVI-D wohl nur ein digitales Signal sendet. Und mein Monitor (Medion 411887FO) scheint nur Analog aufzunehmen. Gibt es da etwas als Konverter oder sowas? Oder sollte ich einfach nach einem günstigen Monitor ausschau halten?


----------

